
Fitbit reportedly looking for buyer after slashing 2019 revenue forecast - privacyonsec
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/09/20/fitbit-reportedly-looking-for-buyer-after-slashing-2019-revenue-forecast/
======
privacyonsec
> Investors were pleased by the news of a potential sale

Well I guess no one cares about the customers.

------
llampx
Please, don't let it be Google

